# The truth about a lie



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

THIS IS A MUST WATCH.....IT IS FROM A MAN WHO MADE THIS TAPE AND SENT A 1000 COPIES TO WASHINGTON D.C. TO ALL SENATORS AND CONGRESSMAN AND REPRESENTATIVES.....

WATCH IT....COPY AND PASTE IT AND SEND IT ON IF YOU AGREE.....IF YOU DO NOT AGREE........IF YOU DO NOT AGREE SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND YOU THE MONEY TO MOVE YOU PERMANENTLY TO ANOTHER COUNTRY.



Part 1 www.YouTube.com/watch?v=j7sQHunYdN8 

Part 2 www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MJsF11PsnQ


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

stop shouting please.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

its o.k. if he keeps the caps log on!


----------

